# 10-24-19 LFTS



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

I’ll start since no one else did. Up and at em boys good luck and shoot straight. I’m going to bed


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Good luck guys. Saw a few on my way to work this morning one 2.5 year old ran across the road with his nose to the ground! Not sure if he likes the smell of asphalt or a doe went through there but they’re on their feet! I’ll be out tonight!!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Finished up adding new rope on a couple sets of v steps. Took the day off of work, and the wife is out of town. This guy will be sleeping for the AM, and doing a PM set. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

At the airport headed to Montana for elk rifle opener. Be back in a tree in Michigan November 1st. Good luck all


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Let's roll!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck guys.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

bigbucks160 said:


> At the airport headed to Montana for elk rifle opener. Be back in a tree in Michigan November 1st. Good luck all


Make sure we get some pics and a story! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Saw probably 10 does last night. Bucks were AWOL.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Go get 'em boys. Save one for me.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Good Day to Hunt!!!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Back at in Ohio, deer movement is slow to say the least.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

It's still blowing like mad, but it is a pretty morning, and I have a flock of turkeys behind me somewhere making a lot of noise.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Quite a few does moving around so far. 1 little buck chasing some around. Bouts ta do a lil rattlin


----------



## MoreHuntingPls (Oct 6, 2018)

Very slow Livingston public. And I know im the only one in this patch. Felt like a great morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally saw a shooter cutting across a hayfield. Solo but seemed on a mission.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

RMH said:


> Good Day to Hunt!!!


lol, my wife can definitely relate.


----------



## Outdoor Bandit (Oct 10, 2019)

A buddy just texted me this pic a little bit ago of his success this morning. Said he got him from above, and didn't run off too far before folding up like an accordian.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Just saw a big boy go into the area I almost sat this morning ! Wind wasn't ideal for the stand , was kinda thinking of sitting it this afternoon now it looks like I should. Just hope he doesn't bed too close to it.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Outdoor Bandit said:


> A buddy just texted me this pic a little bit ago of his success this morning. Said he got him from above, and didn't run off too far before folding up like an accordian.


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

I got down early after two button bucks busted me. The wind must have been swirling and i didn't want to risk blowing up the stand by anything else.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Extremely active tonight. I’ve seen a bunch of does and fawns 1 spike 2 3points 3 pretty decent 1.5 year olds and a shooter I haven’t seen before basically looking in the window of my pop up that I’m not in


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Caught 2 nice bass off the dock this afternoon on a tube, then went and played 9 holes with some buds and beers this afternoon. Two damn much fun this time of year.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Groundsize said:


> Last day of work for 4 weeks.


Shouldn't have told us that. No excuses now, lol. Good luck.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> Got out later than I wanted so I on Trump Tower looking over the beans. Already have 5 baldies out eating.
> 
> Since the camera in my phone sucks I bought bought one of those cheap telephoto lenses. These does are 110 yards. Still blurry but maybe closer stuff will be better ..... we'll see.
> 
> ...


Looks Like a Fake News Post to me.


----------



## Bandit Time (Oct 4, 2019)

over medicate and sleep in again jr?


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

What a night!!! Ended up seeing countless deer with the grand finale being one of my shooters almost coming in to my rattle only to get hung up at 50 yards and then go out into the open field to duke it out with a bigger buck. Don’t think I’ve seen either one before


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I didn't see crap! No sugar coating!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I hope mbrewer is okay


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Painted some beans.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MarshMann (Nov 8, 2016)

Passed on a 3.5 year old that came 20 yards broadside from my stand 10 minutes before dark, to a grunt call. He proceeded to walk through the swamp and start thrashing a shrub. Should’ve shot, probably watched too many videos of guys taking 5.5 year olds, need to get my expectations aligned with the ground I hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RMH said:


> Painted some beans.
> View attachment 447041
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Better call a dog


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Better call a dog


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

RMH said:


> Painted some beans.
> View attachment 447041
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That picture did not come from you. I call BS. No thumb up next to it!


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 446855
> View attachment 446857
> My buddy got this one this morning. Turned him with a snort wheeze. Body and rack says 2.5 but that white face says older. He’s running it to the Plainwell office to see what they say.





RMH said:


> Painted some beans.
> View attachment 447041
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


the most ,Beautiful ,,colors of Fall crimson trail , priceless!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

2 does, 4 fawns, and passed on a 2.5. Next couple weeks are going to rock!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

About an hour before dark. She ran into the Indian Rumsfeld grasses and expired. Then every deer in the bean field had to go check her out along with a nice talk buck. They spooked and then the buck right at dark went over and stood guard at 5 yards over my lighted nock until 7:30.
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> That picture did not come from you. I call BS. No thumb up next to it!


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

RMH said:


> About an hour before dark. She ran into the Indian Rumsfeld grasses and expired. Then every deer in the bean field had to go check her out along with a nice talk buck. They spooked and then the buck right at dark went over and stood guard at 5 yards over my lighted nock until 7:30.
> View attachment 447045
> View attachment 447047
> 
> ...


Someone’s pet?!?! Probably should have taken the leash off before taking a picture!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 447049
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Atta boy! I knew you would come through! Congratulations.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

mbrewer said:


> Slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> View attachment 447079
> View attachment 447081
> ...


Awesome deer MB! You sure know how to get it done with the big boys! Congrats.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

mbrewer said:


> Slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> View attachment 447079
> View attachment 447081
> ...


AGAIN?!  Congrats Brewmaster.....I mean buckmaster! What a season!!


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Greenkingsalmon said:


> Nice Buck big body deer did u get a chance to weight him ?


No, I did not weigh him. Just a really healthy 1.5 y/o that had been spending extra time at the buffet.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

GoBluehunter said:


> View attachment 447143
> Took a basket 8 at 5:30 tonight. Double lung and ran 85 yards. The pic shows the exit. The buck also had a broadhead wound high in the shoulder from earlier this year.
> View attachment 447141


Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Marty H said:


> View attachment 447109
> Success ! 25 yard shot, double lung, dead in 5 seconds and the best part is I shot her 10 yards in front of my trailcam ! Called the wife , she brought out the truck, helped load this pig and off to supper !


Congrats!


----------

